
Steve Ballmer named worst CEO - nikunjk
http://www.bgr.com/2012/05/14/microsoft-steve-ballmer-worst-ceo/
======
dm8
It may sound controversial, I'd love to be in his shoes to be honest. Kinect
and XBox are future of gaming/computing. Enterprise division (traditional cash
cow for MSFT) is stronger as always. Windows 7 was runaway success (even
though Bay Area is full of macs). Windows phone is genuinely cool product,
need year or two to see whether it translates into profits. And last couple of
quarters were record profits. What else need to be done then?

